

Taylor Momsen Did Not Write This Headline - apphacker
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/17/business/media/17carr.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
apphacker
Someone rewrote my ironic headline. Had they read the article they would have
understood what I was doing. Thanks for dumbing it down moderator.

